# calling all drain and sewer cleaners....



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ok heres a new one ..orbeez....expandable beads when they hit water...in england of course...1 man can cause some damage...read on..



https://www.aol.com/article/lifesty...twitter-flooded-toilet-sewage-beads/23939927/


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Haha that's funny and horrifying at the same time. The guy is French and I watched his explanation video. He filled the tub and says when he opened the drain some small beads backed up in the toilet. the problem is the sink which is higher so I'm not sure about that.

I think he used a regular vacuum and that's why it burned up. He didn't want to call a plumber, what am I supposed to say I put some water beads? haha.

If it's on youtube he might make a buck enough to pay a plumber. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Haha that's funny and horrifying at the same time. The guy is French and I watched his explanation video. He filled the tub and says when he opened the drain some small beads backed up in the toilet. the problem is the sink which is higher so I'm not sure about that.
> 
> I think he used a regular vacuum and that's why it burned up. He didn't want to call a plumber, what am I supposed to say I put some water beads? haha.
> 
> If it's on youtube he might make a buck enough to pay a plumber. :vs_laugh:



I found them on amazon, cheap..
https://www.amazon.com/ELONGDI-Rain...&qid=1583344788&sprefix=orbeez,aps,170&sr=8-5
now with these I can have some fun fuking with a$$holes....pour some down the drain or in clean outs and see what happens..or someones swimming pool..man this can be some fun, almost like pouring jello down the drain or in a bathtub....
I wonder if they are gasoline proof? that should cause some issues in your fuel tank.......yeah I have an evil streak in me,:devil3::devil3:
I think payback should be at least 10fold to the person or persons....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I found them on amazon, cheap..
> https://www.amazon.com/ELONGDI-Rain...&qid=1583344788&sprefix=orbeez,aps,170&sr=8-5
> now with these I can have some fun fuking with a$$holes....pour some down the drain or in clean outs and see what happens..or someones swimming pool..man this can be some fun, almost like pouring jello down the drain or in a bathtub....
> I wonder if they are gasoline proof? that should cause some issues in your fuel tank.......yeah I have an evil streak in me,:devil3::devil3:
> I think payback should be at least 10fold to the person or persons....


Speaking of which there's one A-hole that needs payback, still thinking of my options.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Did you see the ad??? The pool is topped off with them and why the F is there a picture of 2 teens and a dog in a tub filled with that stuff?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Did you see the ad??? The pool is topped off with them and why the F is there a picture of 2 teens and a dog in a tub filled with that stuff?



who knows, but once water soaked it must be a PITA to collect them and dry them out for storage...
im gona see what trouble I can get myself in with them:surprise:, I ordered a BIG bag of them...:devil3:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> who knows, but once water soaked it must be a PITA to collect them and dry them out for storage...
> im gona see what trouble I can get myself in with them:surprise:, I ordered a BIG bag of them...:devil3:


Are you going to take a bath with them? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:



So basically it fouls up in the back yard and the dumbass puts them in his hands, why do you wear gloves i can't figure it out. Then he gets a letter in the mail the whole street is clogged and a complaint to the police has been filed and are looking for neighbors to denounce the culprit for penal sentencing.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Are you going to take a bath with them? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hey it looks like fun......lol..


I wish I could understand what the hell the guy is saying, even without it im laughing my a$$ off...
I can see real soon they ban those beads as more idiots try and flush them to screw up the sewer systems, just imagine if they got into a sewer treatment plant...that would be $$$$$$$$$$$$$ to clean up..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hey it looks like fun......lol..
> 
> 
> I wish I could understand what the hell the guy is saying, even without it im laughing my a$$ off...
> I can see real soon they ban those beads as more idiots try and flush them to screw up the sewer systems, just imagine if they got into a sewer treatment plant...that would be $$$$$$$$$$$$$ to clean up..



I summarized what he says in the last post, he does swear in german sheiss and he asked the internet on what to do and near the end when he gets the letter people on the internet posted his personal address and phone. He's not happy about that.

Banning? Try stopping china from making them, that's going to be tough. It may go out of control like the tide pods challenge.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I summarized what he says in the last post, he does swear in german sheiss and he asked the internet on what to do and near the end when he gets the letter people on the internet posted his personal address and phone. He's not happy about that.
> 
> Banning? Try stopping china from making them, that's going to be tough. It may go out of control like the tide pods challenge.





geez, just imagine swallowing these beads and they swell up, thats a trip to the ER to get your stomach pumped or surgery to unblock your intestines...that should kill off a bunch of snowflakes trying that...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> geez, just imagine swallowing these beads and they swell up, thats a trip to the ER to get your stomach pumped or surgery to unblock your intestines...that should kill off a bunch of snowflakes trying that...


Imagine little kids seeing those shiny water pearls and swallowing them. Not good.

Some will switch out as a prank as juice pearls in bubble tea, that too will go bad quickly.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

You old guys are several years late to the party. These things have been around for quite a while and ultimately the disaster scenarios are few and far between.






Would be a funny way to mess with some stuff though 












.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

The only time Ive had to deal with anything like this was a school.. I guess they had a spill of some sort and they have this silica gel based stuff that sucks it all up.. well they dumped way too much of the stuff on the floor then swept it down the drain...


The night custodian was like you guys are idiots... the sewer was swelled up solid for about 100' with silica gel... not only is the spill stuff super expensive but then they had to pay us to come flush it out..



we jetted the line with a all reverse head and pulled it all out of the drain.. there was a mountain of sticky oozey stuff.. 



had a couple shop vacs running to suck it all up and dump it in the garbage filled about 5 or more rubber maid garbage cans fun job


----------

